# Tickers



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello all

Try this to get your Tickers working again  

Save your ticker from Lilypie as  "PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code" instead of HTML code.

LL xxx


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks LL - was wondering what had happened to them! X


----------

